

Show HN: controldeck.js - johnpolacek
http://dfcb.github.com/controldeck.js/

======
hellopat
This is awesome.

One suggestion based on what I saw from the demo video: give the presenter the
option to use either tap or gesture based transitions. It may be easier for
the presenter to use gestures since they wouldn't have to look at the device
to ensure they're tapping on the correct arrow. A simple double tap anywhere
on the screen could bring them back to the index.

------
johnpolacek
Thanks! This is my 1st node.js project. Glad you guys are digging it.

------
pbobak
Really nice! One thing I'd point out, the "fork me on github" badge is
redirecting to the wrong repo :)

------
brainflake
Really cool. Just a heads up - the github ribbon is pointing to one of your
other projects.

------
KaoruAoiShiho
Your demos are down btw.

------
ignaciogiri
This could be amazing as an addition to Join.me. Great work.

------
wildtype
this is awesome. also, if we know one's controller address, we can mess up
his/her presentation. :)

------
chicagosteve
Well done!

------
jeffehobbs
Fantastic!

